# What was the last movie you watched?



## raetrixx (Apr 19, 2008)

...And what did you think of it? 

Last movie I watched was Tuff Turf. It's a lesser known movie from 1984, a cult classic I guess you could say, starring James Spader. A must see for 80's fans like myself


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 19, 2008)

Johnny Got His Gun. It was made in 1971, but it didn't become known until Metallica used it for their music video One. Do I suggest seeing it? That's a big yes if you're into disturbing drama movies. It's really good.


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 19, 2008)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. First time I saw it too. Yeah it's a classic, but it's hokey as hell, at least compared to movies these day. I guess that's part of its charm.

Also watched Kelly's Heroes for the half-dozenth time. Love that movie. Oddball is my favorite. "Always with the negative waves Moriarty!"


----------



## raetrixx (Apr 19, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Johnny Got His Gun. It was made in 1971, but it didn't become known until Metallica used it for their music video One. Do I suggest seeing it? That's a big yes if you're into disturbing drama movies. It's really good.



Yes, I have seen that. Very good movie. And I didn't know about it either until I saw the Metallica video.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2008)

TopazThunder said:
			
		

> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. First time I saw it too. Yeah it's a classic, but it's hokey as hell, at least compared to movies these day. I guess that's part of its charm.
> 
> Also watched Kelly's Heroes for the half-dozenth time. Love that movie. Oddball is my favorite. "Always with the negative waves Moriarty!"



Fuck that, GBU was possibly one of the best westerns ever, Clint Eastwood is the only real successor to John Wayne, and Tuco is the best bumbling sidekick ever.  Last movie I watched, hmmm, that would be Pulp Fiction, as it was on Showtime late one night.  Never gets old.  I actually own the Bad Motherfucker wallet, albeit a copy, but still pretty BAD!


----------



## RedVein (Apr 19, 2008)

The last movie that I saw was Modern Times, by * Charlie Chaplan *
I saw it today, and I was so amazed, it was so funny. I said it on another thread earlier today, but I am so mad that I did not watch any of Charlie Chaplan's films when I was younger.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 19, 2008)

Hard Candy. It was pretty good but in the end you wonder if anything actually got resolved.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 19, 2008)

Across the Universe, for the 32nd time (since I started keeping count)


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 19, 2008)

Had a craving to watch Final Fantasy: Advent Children today, and realized why I didn't watch it more often; the English dub is terrible.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 19, 2008)

i watched Letters from iwo, and Flags of our fathers today. such great movies i like how Letters takes the perspective of the japanese soldiers. those movies really makes me think


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 19, 2008)

Aliens vs Predator: Requiem.

I can't explain how I could love such a crappy movie so much. Visuals and action aren't so bad, but the story and dialog is just bleh.

Somehow, it's become a favorite of mine, along with the first one.


----------



## -hizodge- (Apr 19, 2008)

...Blood Car...

...I learned you can't unwatch something...

Imagine gas prices at $30+ 
(You mean they still accept the dollar?)

Anyway... You witness the desperation of the human male...


----------



## raetrixx (Apr 20, 2008)

-hizodge- said:
			
		

> ...Blood Car...
> 
> ...I learned you can't unwatch something...
> 
> ...



Blood Car? Never heard of that one. When was it made?


----------



## Katana2 (Apr 20, 2008)

About two thirds of *Chicago*, before our DVD players crapped out. Yeah, the first one failed, so we moved to another one. That one failed. Ergh.


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 20, 2008)

raetrixx said:
			
		

> Vore Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also suggest reading the book, if you haven't already. I'm only half way through, but it's pretty damn good.


----------



## raetrixx (Apr 20, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Across the Universe, for the 32nd time (since I started keeping count)



32 times?! Wow! Well I don't blame you, it is an amazing movie. But I thought I was bad with seeing The Lost Boys nineteen times!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 20, 2008)

I last watch Peter Jackson's King Kong. It was on TNT last night. ^_^





			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> Aliens vs Predator: Requiem.
> 
> I can't explain how I could love such a crappy movie so much. Visuals and action aren't so bad, but the story and dialog is just bleh.
> 
> Somehow, it's become a favorite of mine, along with the first one.


The first AVP was SO awesome, though. How could they mess up the sequel so badly?


----------



## Madness (Apr 21, 2008)

The last movie i watched was "Back To The Future". I was about Ten years younger the last time i watched it and when i saw it today it didnt seem as good as i remember. Although it is still one of my favourite movies.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 21, 2008)

*The Shinning*
OMFG I was so freakin scared watching that movie... I thought I was going to have nightmares, luckilly I had played Mario that night to ward them off, but god damn the movie was fucking scarry.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 21, 2008)

raetrixx said:
			
		

> nameless_ermine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 21, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> raetrixx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Project_X (Apr 22, 2008)

Ferris Beullers Day Off....
Killed everyone's movie...=)


----------



## raetrixx (Apr 22, 2008)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Ferris Beullers Day Off....
> Killed everyone's movie...=)



Dude, I'm actually watching that right now as I type this! LOVE that movie!


----------



## eevachu (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fried Green Tomatoes*, a 1991 drama I watched when it was playing on Showcase (I think) while I was at my grandma's place.  I really, really liked it for some reason, and I'm usually into fluffy comedy movies.  I recommend you go see it, I'm on a quest to find it on DVD now.

...And I really wanna try making fried green tomatoes, they sound yummy. 83


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 22, 2008)

American History X 

watched it earlier. great movie, very well scripted and done. the ending was sad as hell. i teard a little at the end im not ganna lie. *sighs* humanity at its worst


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2008)

Tekkonkinkreet. I didn't really like it.
The Killing. I loved it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 22, 2008)

eevachu said:
			
		

> *Fried Green Tomatoes*, a 1991 drama I watched when it was playing on Showcase (I think) while I was at my grandma's place.  I really, really liked it for some reason, and I'm usually into fluffy comedy movies.  I recommend you go see it, I'm on a quest to find it on DVD now.
> 
> ...And I really wanna try making fried green tomatoes, they sound yummy. 83



http://www.amazon.ca/Fried-Green-Tomatoes-Widescreen-Avnet/dp/6305212112/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1208910353&sr=8-7
Here you are

And yes, they are yummy :3


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

I think V For Vendetta...I can't remember for sure though


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 23, 2008)

Juno.  It's sitting in my dvd player now.  I think Diablo Cody is my new hero.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 23, 2008)

V For Vendetta. That movie was fantastically depressing and I even shed a tear when she was being tortured. Hugo Weaving was brilliant and the little things were perfect. They really paid an attention to detail. They even said 'America's War' when reffering to the conflict in the middle east and that a civil war broke out and is raging in the mid-west.

Excellent movie and I would suggest it to anyone. 10/10


----------

